# Achtung: Neues Hindernis im Koblenz Stadtwald!



## el martn (16. Oktober 2016)

Vorsicht Kollegen der (selbsttretenden) Zunft!

Im einem der einschlägigen Trails hinunter zum Rhein ist mir heute ein E-Biker entgegen gekommen!
Unsere Trails sind zwar keine ausgezeichneten Einbahnstraßen, aber wenn einem beim Bergabfahren ein umweltschädliches E-Mopet (unser Strom kommt zur Zeit immer noch größtenteils vom Atomkraft- oder Kohlekraftwerk!) unerwartet im Angriffsmodus entgegenkommt kann es sehr eng werden!

*Liebe E-Biker, ich habe kein Problem mit Euch.*
Gerne könnt Ihr auch die Trails benutzen, aber bitte befahrt die Wege in die übliche Richtung!

Übrigens könnte er die Sektion zwischen den Schotterwegen nicht zu Ende fahren, seine Kette sprang erst vom Ritzel ab und am Ende war die Einstiegsrampe dann doch zu steil. Das war Ihm dann zu Recht auch sehr peinlich.
.


----------



## geronet (16. Oktober 2016)

Schonmal was von "Auf halber Sicht fahren" gehört?
Oder ballerst du die Wanderer (gibts da welche) einfach um/dran vorbei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtmag (16. Oktober 2016)

Umweltschädlichkeit... Die gleiche Argumente wie die Wanderer gegen die Mountainbiker. Egal aus was dein Bike besteht, die Herstellung war ebenso ein Riesenumweltsauerei. Und ja, ich finde entgegenkommende Biker auf dem Trail auch nicht toll, aber sie haben nicht mehr oder weniger Rechte im Wald wie alle anderen auch. Angriffmodus kannst du auf gesperrten Strecken ausleben, auf allen anderen musst du und ggf. dein "Gegner" mit den Konsequenzen leben.


----------



## hornet-rider (18. Oktober 2016)

*Danke für den Hinweis el martn. *
Das natürlich wieder welche die Typen, die Trails in die *falsche Richtung* fahren in Schutz nehmen war ja klar. Es gibt im Stadtwald genügend Wege bergauf, man muss dazu nicht die allseits bekannten Trails, die bekanntermaßen zügig bergab befahren werden nutzen. Am besten dann noch bergauf schiebend mittig auf dem Trail !!!
Geiler Beitrag: "Fahren auf halber Sicht" UAAAAAHHHHH ! Typisches Statement von einem Forstautobahnenheizer.


----------



## drobbel (18. Oktober 2016)

Wenn mich von der Seite einer hämisch angackert, wäre mir wahrscheinlich auch einiges peinlich...

Bei uns kommen sogar ab und an die Reiter die Trails hoch, stellts euch mal nicht so an...


----------



## firstmanonbike (7. November 2016)

Der “auf halbe Sicht“-Fahrer soll weiter seine BikeBravo lesen... nichts verstanden.


----------



## drobbel (7. November 2016)

Mensch, dieses Drama war doch schon seit einem Monat überstanden...


----------

